# Boer buckling



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Please tell me what you think of my new Boer buckling on this linked thread....http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/my-new-boer-buckling-here-147158/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I think for a commercial buckling he looks really nice. Certainly sounds like he has good growth rate. That is always really important. looks to hav nice length and over all a nice shape to him with a fairly good top line. If my eye were to go to one thing it would be his front legs. Not good at explaining some things, but they are not strong and sturdy looking and something about the attachment from the leg to the shoulder or perhaps it is the shoulder attachment looks not quite right. Not were it is a problem, just not as sturdy and smooth as you would see in some showier boer bucks. Hope that makes sense. But he looks like he is goign to produce some nice growing kids for the market.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, 20kids, for your comments! I'm really just learning what to look for but I thought he seems nice. I really wish I had a scale to weigh him, hope I'm exaggerating in my guess of 90 plus lbs. I weighed my 50lb lambs while holding them on a bathroom scale and this guy feels like he weighs twice as much!


----------

